# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  ترسیم کروکی

## parhizkar2000

من میخواهم در برنامه کاربر بتونه یک کروکی  مثل استفاده از paint  بکشه اما با استفاده از paint کاربر نیازه محدوده شکل رو انتخاب کنه بعد گزینه Copy واون رو دوباره  Paste کنه چه راه حلی برای اینکار وجود داره  که کاربر بعد از کلیک بر روی یه دکمه برنامه نقاشی رو احضار کنه وبعد فقط نقاشی رو بکشه پس از بستن پنجره نقاشی تصویر  بصورت محدود توی یک فیلد تصویر ظاهر بشه .

----------


## Ali_Hashemi

سلام 
فکر می کنم  این کار توسط برنامه نقاشی ویندوز به سختی انجام شود و خیلی هم
جالب نیست به نظر من اگر از یک برنامه نقاشی در خود دلفی استفاده کنی خیلی بهتره
و میتوانی به طور مستقیم در بانک اطلاعاتی ذخیره کنی.
من دو سه تا بر نامه نقاشی تو دلفی نوشتم که بیشتر ابزارهای Paint  ویندوز  رو ، داره
اگه میخوای برات می فرستم.

موفق باشی

----------


## شفیعی

سلام 
دوست عزیز اگر زحمتی نیست یکی از برنامه ها را برایم ارسال کن

----------


## parhizkar2000

اول که ممنون میشم اگه بفرستید .
دوم اینها برنامه اند یا کامپونت اگه لطف کردی فرستادی یه توضیح کوچیک هم راجع به کارشون بنویسید. حتما جبران خواهد شد.
parhizkar2000@yahoo.com

----------


## Ali_Hashemi

سلام 
اگه دیر شد ببخشید
سرم خیلی شلوغه
فرستادم به ای میل تون !

----------


## Ali_Hashemi

ای کاربر نقره ای

آقای شفیعی

ادرس ای میل بده تا برای شما هم بفرستم!

----------


## parhizkar2000

اقای هاشمی باعرض معذرت تو ایمیل من چیزی نبود اگه ممکنه همینجا آپلودش کنید تا بقیه دوستان هم استفاده کنند
با تشکر

----------


## parhizkar2000

اقای هاشمی پس چیکار کردی من هنوز منتظرم

----------


## شفیعی

سلام 
NASER_SHAFIEI@YAHOO.COM

----------


## parhizkar2000

اقا رهام این کامپونت تو همینجا بذار تا همه استفاده کنند

----------


## parhizkar2000

آقای شفیعی اگه کامپونت رو براتون فرستاده لطف می کنید همینجا بذارید ؟

----------


## شفیعی

سلام 



> آقای شفیعی اگه کامپونت رو براتون فرستاده لطف می کنید همینجا بذارید ؟


* با اجازه بزرگترها بله*

----------


## Ali_Hashemi

سلام
تو رو خدا ببخشید اگه بدونید چند تا برنامه عقب افتاده دارم گریه تون میگیره
اصلا وقت آزاد نداشتم
این فایلو همینجا میذارم امیدوارم به دردتون بخوره
خلاصه بازم شرمنده از اینکه خیلی دیر شد  :cry:

----------

